# Creating a virtual network



## mjkerpan (Jul 1, 2009)

I use an emulator called SIMH (/usr/ports/emulators/simh) to simulate a VAX computer running VMS. I'd like to get networking going between SIMH and my host computer so that I can do things like connect to an FTP server running on the "VAX" to transfer files back and forth and to the emulated system and so that I can run X nest as a virtual display for X clients running on the "VAX"

My question is simple: how would I go about creating a virtual network that goes between the emulated VAX (which has an ethernet emulator that usually wants to be connected to dedicated ethernet card of its own) to my FreeBSD system. Would I create a pair of tap devices, bridge them and then connect the VAX to one? Would I create a tap device and bridge it to lo0? Do I just need to create a second lo device and attach it to my emulator? Does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## CmdLnKid (Jul 20, 2009)

I believe what you are looking for is more user mode connections like if_tun. 

Just to get you started. I know qemu has a example of how to get it working with the tun device so you might just check their website for examples.


----------

